# First time with male and female



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

We have had Oli for almost a year and he seemed lonely so we got a female pup to be his lifelong wife. He is about 90 pounds at a little over 11 months. Both were purchased Iron man Pits. Oli was purchased from Iron man but was bred by southland joes. Anyway these are not my first pitbulls. I had Clyde (a pure blue nose for his whole life previous) and Oli was my second. Now we have Lola who is just a few months old and little feisty when it comes to toys. It seems when they are inside (where they live) as apposed to the fenced backyard she is more aggressive. She growls and snaps and actually bites Oli when he comes near her when she is with toy. Now I find it funny that a 90 pound male is turning the other cheek and walking away when a 30 pound pup snaps. But here is my problem folks... she is not being a good girl with toys. Oli is a big baby and spoiled rotten and I don't enjoy my big boy being bitten by my new baby girl.. Any tips on this new pup toy aggression? I know he could crush her and what scares me is the way he is so calm, really.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hate to tell ya,but 90lbs is a mix,and there is no breed known as a blue nose pit bull.
It's just a color. Other then that,cool looking dogs.

Just take the toys away every time she acts out. NEVER leave them alone with the toys.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

take the toy away when she acts like that with a firm NO, and make her work for everything. DA is a common thing in this breed its most likely atthis age not DA persay with her but it can turn into that so be prepared. And adults will usually turn a cheek when pups act naughty or may just put her in her place a few times nicely but that can and will change when she gets older. Id be careful playing with them together when they act like that quite often toys and food are the leading causes of fights { reason i feed mine all seperate}. There are others on here that probably have some other ideas to add as to what to do for her as well. Beautiful dogs you have and welcome to the forum


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Not a mix , iron man pits breeds american bullys , thats what he has.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

1. You don't have APBT', you have American Bullies. (or mixes)
2. These dogs have genetic DA, they are not going to "play nice"
3. They do not need "dog friends", have you done any research on the history of these dogs? (even bullies and mixes can be highly DA)
4. Crate and rotate.

You cant train genetics, if you go through a trainer that has experience in these breeds you could get to a point where it is manageable however putting full trust in these dogs with others is setting them up for failure and fighting. (this should be obvious)

Whats done is done with getting a second dog, you need to ensure you invest in break sticks (learn how to properly use them), use the crate and rotate technique (or rotate from inside/outside, etc) and be sure you do not make the mistake of leaving these dogs unattended. A fight can happen in a split second, a real fight (not just a scruff) isn't something to take lightly and in less than a minute serious damage to both dogs can happen or worse. Over prepared is prepared.

PK or someone else can chime in as well, didn't have much time to go into full details with everything.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Hate to tell ya but this was my first and last time posting on this site. Lol. Site mods. Get rid of your trolls and you might get something going. What a waste of my time...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi and Welcome! Beautiful dogs! I hope you stay and learn because what you have are actually bullies not an APBT. Do you have a pedigree on them? That is how we would tell for sure  Sounds like your girl may turn out to be the dominate one and she is staking her claim in the toys. What are your intentions with having a male and female? Are you breeding them? Alot of these bully breeds don't need friends so to speak. APBT were bred to fight so they can be naturally aggressive to other dogs whether raised together or not and most people have to crate and rotate. Now American Bullies were bred to be more layed back and less dog aggressive so they may or may not show that side but from the sounds of it, it sounds like you are going to have your hands full with the bitch. Sounds like she is taking charge and dominating your boy. I would try some puppy obedience classes and socialize her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Hate to tell ya but this was my first and last time posting on this site. Lol. Site mods. Get rid of your trolls and you might get something going. What a waste of my time...


Why are you giving up that easy and leaving? You came here to learn right and get advice?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> 1. You don't have APBT', you have American Bullies. (or mixes)
> 2. These dogs have genetic DA, they are not going to "play nice"
> 3. They do not need "dog friends", have you done any research on the history of these dogs? (even bullies and mixes can be highly DA)
> 4. Crate and rotate.
> ...


I really see no need to crate and rotate they arent fighting and its not an issue right now, the pup has some learning to do and if he corrects the behaviour he can correct some. if she becomes DA as she matures and they dont get along then he may have to look at that. I have had lil snarks frommy dogs who get along all day they play and occassionaly get torough where I have to break it up. Crating is great for this breed when you cant watch them. Crate and rotate is more for dogs who cant get along at all or are DA . I agree with you on being prepared though , never leave any dogs alone unattended and be prepared to break it up if it gets to that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Hate to tell ya but this was my first and last time posting on this site. Lol. Site mods. Get rid of your trolls and you might get something going. What a waste of my time...


Hope you dont leave over a couple people , gotta have thick skin with this breed right? not everyone on here gets along but there is a ton of info to work with if you need it and there are some great people here as well. brush off the snarky remarks and stay , really like your dogs would love to see more of them .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Hope you dont leave over a couple people , gotta have thick skin with this breed right? not everyone on here gets along but there is a ton of info to work with if you need it and there are some great people here as well. brush off the snarky remarks and stay , really like your dogs would love to see more of them .


:goodpost: I agree! Your dogs are gorgeous and I would love to see more pictures of them


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Females are always snotty little *beeps*, my girl was like this until my boy put her in place and told her where on the pecking order she stood.
I wouldn't worry if hes tollerating he doing this thats fine. Males tend to know let females be like this, if you see signs or him getting upset about it I would sugest crate and rotate


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> 1. You don't have APBT', you have American Bullies. (or mixes)
> 2. These dogs have genetic DA, they are not going to "play nice"
> 3. They do not need "dog friends", have you done any research on the history of these dogs? (even bullies and mixes can be highly DA)
> 4. Crate and rotate.
> .


:goodpost:



Oli-and-Lola said:


> Hate to tell ya but this was my first and last time posting on this site. Lol. Site mods. Get rid of your trolls and you might get something going. What a waste of my time...


 Sorry that you can not except the education you asked for. Just because they give you the information that you don't want to hear or believe does not make them trolls and believe me our site has something going thanx 

You are sure going to think its a waste of your time when your dogs tear holes into each other because you don't want to listen to those who are experiences with DA.

I disagree about waiting to crate a rotate. Wait for what a real fight to happen? Why see the signs of an issue and wait for the accident before protecting the animals people claim to love?

Be responsible research your breed ( American Bully as neither are APBT which I see by your post below you know this) and do what needs to be done to keep your animals from harm rather than be naive about the issues that CAN come. Its not worth the risk.

Sadly to many people wait until they have a dog fight to take preventative measures.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Thx angelbaby and blue nose I'll try to stick around for a while. I don't take to condescending remarks all that well. I know I have bullies... Had I been able to find
"real" pitbulls I may have went that way but I wouldn't trade Oli for the world. I could have bought a new motorcycle for what i paid for these dogs. I love them. So don't go kickin my dog around. Yea I have the peds but how can we really know who fibbed considering the peds go back to England over a hundred years ago. My dogs are what they are.. Big huggy bears.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was thinking the little one looked American Bully,but I am still new to that breed myself,so I just went with mix.

Sure hope that they stay,and learn. Cause a dog that aggressive at that young a age,is gonna be a handful as an adult.

Glad you decided to stay! We're really not all that bad! My little girl had toy aggression,I just took them away from her.
She can only have them when she is crated. 

Does she have food aggression as well? Or just toy? Cause my dog became FA as well,so now instead of bowls I just feed them in their crates,and I just drop their chicken in there,so there is nothing for them to fight over,cause they can't see each other.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh a mod responds with more mean spirited garbage. Piss off I'm done. Garbage site... Too bad because I only wanted to share my dogs... Yes
I wanted to learn and share... I will take it elsewhere. Goodbye.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Thx angelbaby and blue nose I'll try to stick around for a while. I don't take to condescending remarks all that well. I know I have bullies... Had I been able to find
> "real" pitbulls I may have went that way but I wouldn't trade Oli for the world. I could have bought a new motorcycle for what i paid for these dogs. I love them. So don't go kickin my dog around. Yea I have the peds but how can we really know who fibbed considering the peds go back to England over a hundred years ago. My dogs are what they are.. Big huggy bears.


I will put it to you like this  We all love and are very passionate about this breed and we only want what is best for our dogs as well as anyone else who shows up here. Some come off more hard than others but I'm a pretty neutral person and I would rather you get educated instead of being chased off because of condescending remarks as you say  There are ALOT of great well educated people here so I hope you choose to stay.....sounds like you may need us in the long run


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Oh a mod responds with more mean spirited garbage. Piss off I'm done. Garbage site... Too bad because I only wanted to share my dogs... Yes
> I wanted to learn and share... A-holes IMO. I will take it elsewhere. Goodbye.


No one said you couldn't share your dogs and please show me were I was mean?

Just because you don't care about what someone says and don't want to learn about the issue with your dogs doesn't make us mean.

You asked a question and we told the truth. With your attitude I see you don't care about that you wanted to hear what you wanted and thats it. What a shame.

Since both of your replying post have called people names and dissing our site I would not be saying that others are being rude...........


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont think they need to be crated and rotated because a puppy is being snarky , if thats the case I should have all my dogs crate and roatating cause when they were puppys they growled and got snarky with eachother LOL. it is a puppy its normal behaviour you ever have a puppy snark or growl ? do you crate and rotate for life because of that behaviour? If the dog doesnt outgrow it or shows more signs of DA then yes crate and rotate. there doesnt have to be a full out fight to realize your dog is DA.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

You people with exception to blue or angel do nothing for the breed. You push people away and make them think and KNOW you're . Get over yourselves and do something that makes progress. You really sound bitter. I'm so disappointed that I even came to this website. I just wanted to share pics and info about my dogs and maybe ask a few questions. I will gladly let anyone know that I learned nothing here and only received animosity.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Dude,I got the same reaction when I first joined. But I stayed. We don't all get along,but the people here know their stuff.

And they do more for the breed then you obviously do. You don't even know your own dogs,or their history.

Sorry but they're not the ignorant ones here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your attitude is your problem. 3RD POST WITH NAME CALLING. Next time you are banned.

You can't educate people that do not want to listen. You want to hear that your dogs are fine and are just loving on each other fine. Keep them together and do whatever you want with them.


I don't see why people ask questions just to be rude about the answers.


Angel have you ever had a serious dog fight? Had you ever had a dog messed up in a serious fight between 2 dogs that have never had issue you may think different. To those who want to wait till it happen go right ahead. Its your dog and your vet bill.- ( You better know I aint being "snarky" to you girly  ) I am just saying.

The warning about the consequences is all we can offer.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Thx angelbaby and blue nose I'll try to stick around for a while. I don't take to condescending remarks all that well. I know I have bullies... Had I been able to find
> "real" pitbulls I may have went that way but I wouldn't trade Oli for the world. I could have bought a new motorcycle for what i paid for these dogs. I love them. So don't go kickin my dog around. Yea I have the peds but how can we really know who fibbed considering the peds go back to England over a hundred years ago. My dogs are what they are.. Big huggy bears.


Well, first of all, welcome to GP!  
I am still relatively new to this forum, but within a week, I felt at home here. Everyone I have talked to is really nice. I didn't see anyone that was really being all that condescending towards you... but then again, we do see a lot of people, trolls, and just general drama-starters that either A. Don't really care, just want to start a ruckus. Or B. Actually have dogs and just don't know what they are doing. 
Just a couple of pointers to help you out here (and I promise I am not trying to hurt feelings-- anyone here can tell you I am not a troll and I don't start drama.) 
1. Don't type "pitbulls", it annoys people. Pit Bull is two words.
2. You don't have Pit Bulls, you have Bullies (and you said you know that). We welcome all Pits, Bullies, Bandogs, etc. (And a lot of us have other breeds that we talk about as well-- I have a German Shepherd, for example.) Be proud of your Bullies, I think they are gorgeous! 

That being said-- your dogs look great, and I think I speak for more than just myself when I say we would love to see more pictures, hear more stories, etc. 
Especially about Lola-- we all adore pups! :woof:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> You people with exception to blue or angel do nothing for the breed. You push people away and make them think and KNOW you're . Get over yourselves and do something that makes progress. You really sound bitter. I'm so disappointed that I even came to this website. I just wanted to share pics and info about my dogs and maybe ask a few questions. I will gladly let anyone know that I learned nothing here and only received animosity.


Oli and Lola, please don't take what is being said as rude or uncalled for. It's hard to get a sense of tone of voice through keyboard chatting and it is easy to take offense to what you perceive as someone being nasty. Just take a breathe and instead of looking at everything like a personal attack just open your mind.....Nobody is attacking you or your dogs they are just informing you of the possibilities of what the reality could be of owning two dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> You people with exception to blue or angel do nothing for the breed. You push people away and make them think and KNOW you're a-holes. Get over yourselves and do something that makes progress. You really sound bitter. I'm so disappointed that I even came to this website. I just wanted to share pics and info about my dogs and maybe ask a few questions. I will gladly let anyone know that I learned nothing here and only received animosity.


You can. Just remember that reading on the internet doesnt always have feelings. Its easy to take it the wrong way. There are a lot of threads with topics like these. Try not to be so sensitive. I havent seen any harsh remarks here in this thread as of yet. If you think these remarks were harsh, you've got some skin thickening to do. We love our dogs very much. Just think of it like this, you asked for advice, you got it ( without sugar coating,) and you can do two things- take the advice or just wait for something to happen (if it does.) Many of us have real experience with this kind of stuff. I had a pup that was extremely DA at 8 weeks old. Guess what happened @ 6 months of age. She put some holes in my other female's ear because I never separated them. As KM said, you can and may be able to get it under manageable control. If you plan on letting them be playing buddies, they need to be constantly supervised. You dont want a dead or injured dog. I had a dog that tried to kill every dog in sight down to chi's and dog statues. She had to be kept separate. Good luck and hopefully you will stick around.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't even leave my dogs out together even if I'm only going right out to the mail box.

You never know what could happen in that short time span.

I got my first taste of what I could have to deal with,when Bruno and Kush both clamped down on a tug of war rope.

I had Bruno dangling up in the air,and my roomie was pulling Kush,and those dos were NOT letting go.

Now imagine if they had a hold of each other or Beia. Yeah....BAD!

Good thing Ariel sent me that Breakstick.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dont cop this attitude! you need to be tough like your dogs. roll with it cuz nobody;s judging you! If you stay and learn whats up with your dogs, you will be a better owner for it. relax and read. post up more pics too. you will see soon enough how not to set your dogs up for failure


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its quite funny how people get all up in their grill if they are corrected about their Ambullys not being APBT's  

Who cares just accept it and move on you have Ambullys, be proud of them


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Dude,I got the same reaction when I first joined. But I stayed. We don't all get along,but the people here know their stuff.
> 
> And they do more for the breed then you obviously do. You don't even know your own dogs,or their history.
> 
> Sorry but they're not the ignorant ones here.


This is what I mean about trolls. Wtf are you talking about I didn't know
My own dogs? Wow. Lol. I went from trying to share my dogs with a community to being belittled and even told I don't know my dogs. The ONLY question that I DID ASK is my new female puppy is a little aggressive with toys. TBH I knew how to fix this but it was my way of breaking the ice at a new dog site. And I have never been a member of a dog site. But wow. Now I don't think that I would like to ever be a member of one.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> Its quite funny how people get all up in their grill if they are corrected about their Ambullys not being APBT's
> 
> Who cares just accept it and move on you have Ambullys, be proud of them


I don't think thats what got to him as he is aware they are bullies and is good with it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Now I don't think that I would like to ever be a member of one.


Eh, once you get past the initiation you will be alright......I promise!! Give us a chance :roll:


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

What makes me so mad is that everyone wants to talk about the bully not pit issue. I know I have bullies. Tell me about the damn aggression and not about the dogs you think I blindly spent thousands of dollars on because they aren't "real" pits.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they did.. take the toy away with a firm NO! anytime she does it.. when i first got my pup Diesel he would bite my other 2 like no other.. enough NO!'s and he stopped..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sure you did.....

First off you called your dogs pitbulls(It's Pit bull),then you called their color a breed,THEN you said you knew they were bullies,now you say you KNOW HOW to correct the aggression issue....
I'm starting to think I'm not the one with the trolling issues.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My point is proven on this thread, no need to go head hunting on this newbie. There are other ways to tell a point without being hurtful. 

This exactly Is what I mean lol 


You have some nice bullies specially that blue boy has a gorgeous head. The pApers will say American put bull terrier but in reality based on the dog's appearance and dogs in the pedigree you own the amazing American Bully, I also own one and they are amazing dogs. Stick around there are plenty of Bully people here that you can chat with. Everyone has a lot of passion for these dogs and sometimes they snap but once you get to know them they will always be there with advice.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> What makes me so mad is that everyone wants to talk about the bully not pit issue. I know I have bullies. Tell me about the damn aggression and not about the dogs you think I blindly spent thousands of dollars on because they aren't "real" pits.


I think you are upset and are only seeing what you want right now. The answer about aggression has been answered. SEPARATION!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You can possibly manage with extensive training but it does not mean it wont happen. Its not a guarantee. Do some research on what are some characteristics are of the breed and you will understand. Take a breather and come back to the site tomorrow.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I personally would only crate them when you cannot supervise them. Your pup needs to go to a puppy social to learn bite inhibition and proper play manners. I would not isolate them instead i would have them interact constantly with extreme supervision in order to
Correct the female as soon as the behavior begins. You do not own fighting pit dogs so most likely this is a rowdy pup that wasn't taught proper manners by the mom or maybe was taken away from the litermates too soon. Fond a reputable dog training club and get her involved ASAP.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wasn't even being mean,until they called me a troll. 
I'm still actually being quite pleasant.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> What makes me so mad is that everyone wants to talk about the bully not pit issue. I know I have bullies. Tell me about the damn aggression and not about the dogs you think I blindly spent thousands of dollars on because they aren't "real" pits.


The problem isn't you or your dogs...it's so called breeders breeding bullies and calling and selling them as pit bulls. People are mislead about it. I never even knew bullies existed as a breed before I came here. I just thought the American bullies I saw were giant pit bulls and I loved and wanted one. We all have to start some where right? Here's what you do......IGNORE the people who are giving you the condescending remarks and deal with the people who want to help you. The problem with owners of pits and bullies is that we can be just as aggressive and hardcore as our dogs.......ya know what I mean


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> What makes me so mad is that everyone wants to talk about the bully not pit issue. I know I have bullies. Tell me about the damn aggression and not about the dogs you think I blindly spent thousands of dollars on because they aren't "real" pits.


I think a lot of people jumped on the breed thing because you said you had "pitbulls" in your first post. We do talk about differences in breeds here. This has been the most helpful, and least hateful forum I have found that deals with these dogs. There are many knowledgeable people-- and plenty like me, that know quite a bit-- yet could still learn more. 
About the aggression issue, I agree with separation. I have a 6 month old Pittie girl and a 6 year old GSD. My Keira (APBT) has not shown any signs of aggression yet, but my GSD has. He has a problem with resource guarding and will snap. I do not let them play with toys at the same time. For play time, one gets crated, while the other plays. Then we switch. This has been working for us for about two weeks, since we discovered the problem. (We only recently rescued the GSD.) They play nicely together, but at night and when we aren't home, they both get crated. It's just safer for both dogs. Do socialize them with each other, and spend time with both at the same time, and they may end up wonderful companions. My two love to be together and play together... as long as there is no food or toys around. You may end up with a DA female-- or she may just end up being the dominant one. I'm not really the one to advise what to do for DA. But I hope you find my suggestions helpful.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes american pit I have had a serious fight on my hands with 2 of my dogs and it did result in big vet bills. However I have had pups who have been snarky at one point or another and after correction they learned what went , I think pups do rebel and push the limits to see whatthey can get away with whether its with there food , or a toy or a bone it can be corrected if its just a possesive thing Vs DA thing IMO. I havent seen a pup who hasnt growled or gotten snarky at some point in its baby stage lol . { and I know you not being snarky , we just have different views} trust i dont ever leave my dogs out alone when im not watching but other then the 2 males my dogs get along and play daily when im watching them and there to break up any rough behaviour or correct anything that needs it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I personally would only crate them when you cannot supervise them. Your pup needs to go to a puppy social to learn bite inhibition and proper play manners. I would not isolate them instead i would have them interact constantly with extreme supervision in order to
> Correct the female as soon as the behavior begins. You do not own fighting pit dogs so most likely this is a rowdy pup that wasn't taught proper manners by the mom or maybe was taken away from the litermates too soon. Fond a reputable dog training club and get her involved ASAP.


Not always the case. Remember Taz? The beautiful shredded tri bully? Turned on at 3 and fought to the death. No bueno. Obedience is one thing, genetics is another. You ever see a pointer that didnt point? Some stuff is hardwired. Remember that little female I told you about. I socialized her to the maxxxxxxx. She would still hit anything with four legs without a single notification.

I will keep an eye on them if I were you. Try to train. If you arent successful, keep them separate. Better to be safe than sorry.* ALWAYS KEEP THEM UNDER CLOSE SUPERVISION.* Fortunately, shes a little pup. When she gets older, it can always turn nasty. Be quick and learn what you have to do to break up a fight. If you know the signs, they are easier to get to before the  hits the fan


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Hate to tell ya but this was my first and last time posting on this site. Lol. Site mods. Get rid of your trolls and you might get something going. What a waste of my time...


If you came here to learn than leave the attitude at the front door if it's too much for you to take other's opinions well you shouldn't be posting online asking other's for advice and then get pissed off when someone gives it to you. No one said anything offensive or condescending. You were corrected because for one there is no such thing as a pure blue nose and two pit bull is not a breed it's a generic term used to lump several bully type breeds into one category. Frankly I hate the word "pitbull" and if you know you own American Bullies than that is what you should call them.

As for the toy situation the American Bully was created by using APBT blood in the beginning along with other Bully type breeds so DA had been passed along in the gene pools and may pop up in some of the dogs... although not as common or intense in the American Bully as it is in the APBT it happens. If you have a pup who is displaying toy aggression with the older dog the simple fix is DON'T allow them to play together with a toy! It's really that simple take the toys away you can't force a breed of dogs with DA tendencies to get along it just doesn't work like that. And if it's annoying, offensive or bothersome to you then you shouldn't own this breed or any bully type breed for that matter.

If your still offended by this site and the advice your getting than leave no one is forcing you to stay. Either you want to learn or you don't. You can choose to ignore the advice you are getting now or learn the hard way later on down the line. Which ever you prefer. Good Luck with your dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The problem isn't you or your dogs...it's so called breeders breeding bullies and calling and selling them as pit bulls. People are mislead about it. I never even knew bullies existed as a breed before I came here. I just thought the American bullies I saw were giant pit bulls and I loved and wanted one. We all have to start some where right? Here's what you do......IGNORE the people who are giving you the condescending remarks and deal with the people who want to help you. The problem with owners of pits and bullies is that we can be just as aggressive and hardcore as our dogs.......ya know what I mean


:clap::goodpost:

I know I started the same way, everyone had to start some how with the breed. It takes time to read and learn from people, I didn't know a pedigree was a pretty efficient way to tell of a dog was a pit. I listened to people and read and read and got the point. I am sure a lOt of inexperience owners buy a 100 pound pit bull dog or at least that is what they are told by backyard breeders and it's a little upsetting to reallize they spent thousands of dollars in something else. Lets give the guy a break we can help and educate him


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> As for the toy situation the American Bully was created by using APBT blood in the beginning along with other Bully type breeds so DA had been passed along in the gene pools and may pop up in some of the dogs... although not as common or intense in the American Bully as it is in the APBT it happens. If you have a pup who is displaying toy aggression with the older dog the simple fix is DON'T allow them to play together with a toy! It's really that simple take the toys away you can't force a breed of dogs with DA tendencies to get along it just doesn't work like that.


My GSD and bully stay loose all the time ( someone is always home). NO TOYS ARE LEFT OUT for that reason. Its the GSD thats a prick lol. Thats the only problem I have with mine. Its not fullout toy aggression. Just sometimes, one dog wants it and the other wants it more lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's what I am saying I have seen a grown APBT rip a pup to shreds over toys and food. It's very serious stuff you don't play around with if you want to keep your dog's alive. You get some break sticks for back up but don't try and FORCE these kind of dogs to get along with toy's. Some dog's are very toy aggressive those dog's you only allow them to have toy's by themselves when the other dogs are put up. Even if the pup is not old enough to do some serious damage it could easily piss the older dog off enough to hurt that pup I have seen it before.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> That's what I am saying I have seen a grown APBT rip a pup to shreds over toys and food. It's very serious stuff you don't play around with if you want to keep your dog's alive. You get some break sticks but don't try and FORCE these kind of dogs to get along. Some dog's are very toy aggressive those dog's you only allow them to have toy's by themselves when the other dogs are put up. Even if the pup is not old enough to do some serious damage it could easily piss the older dog off enough to hurt that pup I have seen it before.


I had a beatiful all white male when I was about 20 years old. My little 8 week old female went next to him while he was eating. I was not paying attention and all I heard was a yelp. He put a nice puncture on the eyebrow and beneath the eye. I was fortunate he didnt get the eye itself.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep gotta be careful man ... You can never be too careful. It happens all the time toy's and food are number one trigger's for these dogs to fight! My dog's never eat together never have and never will. They do play with toys but I am standing right over them when they do.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yep gotta be careful man ... You can never be too careful. It happens all the time toy's and food are number one trigger's for these dogs to fight! My dog's never eat together never have and never will. They do play with toys but I am standing right over them when they do.


good ol rookie days. I had 5 of them at one point inside the same house...LOL NEVER AGAIN. I had no idea wth I was doing. What a wake up call lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I had a come to jesus moment before myself 7 years ago. It wasn't pretty cleaning up the blood. Sometimes learning hands on is the only way to get your attention though. I don't take back the mistakes I made because I have learned from them and they have gotten me to where I am now. I do however thank god everyday that the things that happened could have been a lot worse. And that I was able to meet so many people that could steer me down the right path of responsible ownership.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

To be honest guys I was just looking for somewhere to share my great dogs.
I noticed she was being agressive with toys and it gave me an idea of what to write in a post to get me started. I am perfectly capable of handling it and have pretty much completed that task already. I may not be up to date on the what should I call thems.. but I am and have always loved and raised dogs right. I own a farm and have a fenced backyard and I am ALWAYS with my dogs. I imagined more things like "oh what lovely dogs" but didn't get that. LOL. And I think if I can figure out how to block mr. Xiah....w/e I will be fine. That guy just set me on fire. I have tons of vid and pics and I love to show off my dogs especially my model citizen Oli(ver).


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just want to add that these dogs are not gamebred pit bulls, now I'm not saying that DA is not possible. However, a lot of these scattered dogs just act tough to try to be bullies and get their way. Confident dogs don't need to bully around they know exactly when to correct and get what they want. It sounds like the female needs to learn her place in the pack and learn BOUNDARIES. Never leave these dogs alone for any reason and control their resources because a dog that lacks confidence will fear loosing the resource and act a fool. 

Freddy its funny how this thread came out and we were just talking about this on the other forum. You gotta love Betsy lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You have some real lookers there and I can't blame you for loving your dog's too much! I understand the need to protect them. Just know that if you have a young pup who is displaying toy aggression with an older dog. Best thing to do is take the toys away. How do they play together without the toys being in the picture?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> To be honest guys I was just looking for somewhere to share my great dogs.
> I noticed she was being agressive with toys and it gave me an idea of what to write in a post to get me started. I am perfectly capable of handling it and have pretty much completed that task already. I may not be up to date on the what should I call thems.. but I am and have always loved and raised dogs right. I own a farm and have a fenced backyard and I am ALWAYS with my dogs. I imagined more things like "oh what lovely dogs" but didn't get that. LOL. And I think if I can figure out how to block mr. Xiah....w/e I will be fine. That guy just set me on fire. I have tons of vid and pics and I love to show off my dogs especially my model citizen Oli(ver).


LOL!! I love the one of Oli hanging with his back legs on the chair! Great looking dogs! I want to see more of Lola! She is a doll


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> To be honest guys I was just looking for somewhere to share my great dogs.
> I noticed she was being agressive with toys and it gave me an idea of what to write in a post to get me started. I am perfectly capable of handling it and have pretty much completed that task already. I may not be up to date on the what should I call thems.. but I am and have always loved and raised dogs right. I own a farm and have a fenced backyard and I am ALWAYS with my dogs. I imagined more things like "oh what lovely dogs" but didn't get that. LOL. And I think if I can figure out how to block mr. Xiah....w/e I will be fine. That guy just set me on fire. I have tons of vid and pics and I love to show off my dogs especially my model citizen Oli(ver).


Your blue male is amazing looking, he looks like a
Sweet dog. The little girl looks like a fiesty one lol I bet shell do great in obedience. Is she prey driven, food or bite driven ?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah I had a come to jesus moment before myself 7 years ago. It wasn't pretty cleaning up the blood. Sometimes learning hands on is the only way to get your attention though. I don't take back the mistakes I made because I have learned from them and they have gotten me to where I am now. I do however thank god everyday that the things that happened could have been a lot worse. And that I was able to meet so many people that could steer me down the right path of responsible ownership.


Bingo. I learned alot from hands on. The rest I have read or have had some ppl take me under the wing. I've broken up my fair share of accidental scraps. PITA. Now I just nip it before it even gets there. Lets just say I have done a 360.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> You have some real lookers there and I can't blame you for loving your dog's too much! I understand the need to protect them. Just know that if you have a young pup who is displaying toy aggression with an older dog. Best thing to do is take the toys away. How do they play together without the toys being in the picture?


:goodpost::roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Yeah I had a come to jesus moment before myself 7 years ago. It wasn't pretty cleaning up the blood. Sometimes learning hands on is the only way to get your attention though. I don't take back the mistakes I made because I have learned from them and they have gotten me to where I am now. I do however thank god everyday that the things that happened could have been a lot worse. And that I was able to meet so many people that could steer me down the right path of responsible ownership.


:goodpost::goodpost:

Most defiantly. I learned myself with my UKC dogs and am so glad I wised up and got the picture before I got into Gamebred dogs. I unfortunately know people who haven't and it cost my poor Kamikaze her life 

BTW to the OP I own an American Bully and she showed *no* signs of Dog aggression over anything and after 1 1/2 years old became seriously dog aggressive out of now where. So as your dog is a young dog ( by looking at the photos maybe a 6+ month old) already having issue you can try to nip it in the bud, but when you do not know what you are doing ( which I assume because you asked what to do) it is a risk and that is what you need to be aware of. She is not a little pup, she is big enough to put on a full blow dog fight.

BTW both dogs are very good looking and I don't think anyone disagrees to that.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I just want to add that these dogs are not gamebred pit bulls, now I'm not saying that DA is not possible. However, a lot of these scattered dogs just act tough to try to be bullies and get their way. Confident dogs don't need to bully around they know exactly when to correct and get what they want. It sounds like the female needs to learn her place in the pack and learn BOUNDARIES. Never leave these dogs alone for any reason and control their resources because a dog that lacks confidence will fear loosing the resource and act a fool.
> 
> Freddy its funny how this thread came out and we were just talking about this on the other forum. You gotta love Betsy lol


I do have to admit.....I love reading Betsy's post....Very educated, smart lady


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yeah I had a come to jesus moment before myself 7 years ago. It wasn't pretty cleaning up the blood. Sometimes learning hands on is the only way to get your attention though. I don't take back the mistakes I made because I have learned from them and they have gotten me to where I am now. I do however thank god everyday that the things that happened could have been a lot worse. And that I was able to meet so many people that could steer me down the right path of responsible ownership.


Try using your bare fingers as a break stick in the middle of a bloody scuffle lol talk about newbie move thank God my dog loved me lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Try using your bare fingers as a break stick in the middle of a bloody scuffle lol talk about newbie move thank God my dog loved me lol


Try using your bare hands and a hose with two dogs that werent yours lol.....Blood and water all over the place, including me lmfao:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's what happened with me David I had to use my bare hands to get my dog off this other dog. Needless to say I learned what a break stick was very quickly shortly after. Now none of my dogs better ever think about bitting the hand that feeds them LMAO!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Try using your bare hands and a hose with two dogs that werent yours lol.....Blood and water all over the place, including me lmfao:rofl:


Lol thank the lord for a chill amstaff or I wouldn't have an arm because tracker has a shark bite :hammer:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a man now...Well that's new.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> I am a man now...Well that's new.


You talk like a big tough man Chica lmao!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> You talk like a big tough man Chica lmao!


That's new to me too. I thought I was kind of a pushover. Hahaha~:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> That's new to me too. I thought I was kind of a pushover. Hahaha~:rofl:


You have been hanging around us bulldogs for too long  We toughened you up a little bit LMAO!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> You have been hanging around us bulldogs for too long  We toughened you up a little bit LMAO!!!


:rofl:
True dat! No matter how hard we bit her she bit right back! Thats how family is formed here lmao.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> To be honest guys I was just looking for somewhere to share my great dogs.
> I noticed she was being agressive with toys and it gave me an idea of what to write in a post to get me started. I am perfectly capable of handling it and have pretty much completed that task already. I may not be up to date on the what should I call thems.. but I am and have always loved and raised dogs right. I own a farm and have a fenced backyard and I am ALWAYS with my dogs. I imagined more things like "oh what lovely dogs" but didn't get that. LOL. And I think if I can figure out how to block mr. Xiah....w/e I will be fine. That guy just set me on fire. I have tons of vid and pics and I love to show off my dogs especially my model citizen Oli(ver).


Oli is so handsome! I am in love with his eyes!!  
And I love Lola's markings... it looks like she is wearing a wetsuit. It's adorable, and she has such a sweet face.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Try using your bare hands and a hose with two dogs that werent yours lol.....Blood and water all over the place, including me lmfao:rofl:


You are big dude though lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That's what happened with me David I had to use my bare hands to get my dog off this other dog. Needless to say I learned what a break stick was very quickly shortly after. Now none of my dogs better ever think about bitting the hand that feeds them LMAO!!!


These dogs spoil us with their temperament lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> You are big dude though lol


Remember that buckskin male and the black male I sent you pics of? The super diesel ones lol.,,,The owner thought the hose would work while I was in the middle of them trying to break it up:hammer: dude soaked me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> :rofl:
> True dat! No matter how hard we bit her she bit right back! Thats how family is formed here lmao.


She has def graduated from cur status to bulldog status LMAO!!! Sometimes we got ruff em up a bit test em out see what they are all about before we become friends/family LOL. Ahhh good times .. :clap:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I didn't take kindly to being told,I was bad for the breed and I set out to prove people wrong.

Yes, I can still be a bit of an uneducated moron at times(ear crop thread),but hey,I am still learning as well!

Just have to learn when to shut my mouth. No hard feelings to the OP,I did not mean anything by my comments.

Your dogs are very cute. I just want to see them live. I lost a dog due to DA issues that I refused to see.
So I jump down people's throats when I see someone with a dog who might have the similar issues.

My dog started out with toys,and I thought it was funny,and even encouraged it at times.
Then she became aggressive to dogs,and some people. So it really is an issue that needs to be addressed right away. You don't want to end up with a dead dog.
2 in my case,and 1 was not mine.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

I only picked Lola up from the airport last Monday but she is sweet so far. The only problem which I find weird is outside he romps her all over the yard. Inside however she gets mean and snaps over toys. Outside she is more than happy to run for the hills from him. And he does get rough with her outside. I constantly tell him to "let her breathe". Inside though she appears more confident and all the "good" toys are inside. She gets a toy and wants to be left alone. If he bothers her she growls and snaps. If I even say her name she drops the toy and goes submissive. When we first got her he growled and wanted nothing to do with her. Then he was rough now he's like her protector. Its almost like a marriage inside the house


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> These dogs spoil us with their temperament lol


LOL I am telling you .. I am always in my dog's mouths from a young age. Sometimes I just sit on the couch with the dogs and rub their teeth and gums! I want them to get used to my hands being in their mouths just so they know who I am LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LOL I am telling you .. I am always in my dog's mouths from a young age. Sometimes I just sit on the couch with the dogs and rub their teeth and gums! I want them to get used to my hands being in their mouths just so they know who I am LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You mean teasing them like this ? Lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> I only picked Lola up from the airport last Monday but she is sweet so far. The only problem which I find weird is outside he romps her all over the yard. Inside however she gets mean and snaps over toys. Outside she is more than happy to run for the hills from him. And he does get rough with her outside. I constantly tell him to "let her breathe". Inside though she appears more confident and all the "good" toys are inside. She gets a toy and wants to be left alone. If he bothers her she growls and snaps. If I even say her name she drops the toy and goes submissive. When we first got her he growled and wanted nothing to do with her. Then he was rough now he's like her protector. Its almost like a marriage inside the house


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That poke at marriage cracked me up! My nephew said that his two married friends were "fighting like a couple of Pit Bulls" earlier today, so you just tickled my funny bone.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> I only picked Lola up from the airport last Monday but she is sweet so far. The only problem which I find weird is outside he romps her all over the yard. Inside however she gets mean and snaps over toys. Outside she is more than happy to run for the hills from him. And he does get rough with her outside. I constantly tell him to "let her breathe". Inside though she appears more confident and all the "good" toys are inside. She gets a toy and wants to be left alone. If he bothers her she growls and snaps. If I even say her name she drops the toy and goes submissive. When we first got her he growled and wanted nothing to do with her. Then he was rough now he's like her protector. Its almost like a marriage inside the house


You got her at 6 months ? Do you have papers for her I'd like to see how he is bred.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I just want to add that these dogs are not gamebred pit bulls, now I'm not saying that DA is not possible. However, a lot of these scattered dogs just act tough to try to be bullies and get their way. Confident dogs don't need to bully around they know exactly when to correct and get what they want. It sounds like the female needs to learn her place in the pack and learn BOUNDARIES. Never leave these dogs alone for any reason and control their resources because a dog that lacks confidence will fear loosing the resource and act a fool.


I looooooved this. :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Dog psychology 101. 



Oli-and-Lola said:


> She gets a toy and wants to be left alone. If he bothers her she growls and snaps. If I even say her name she drops the toy and goes submissive.


You should be re-directing him from bothering her when she has a toy. Sometimes when our dogs don't get the message, we have to make them get the message. Whenever you see him approaching Lola when she has a toy, give him another toy instead or give him some attention to distract him. This is something that can easily be managed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep David I always mess with the dog's mouths I think they think I am crazy LOL they even know how to eat from a spoon LMAO!!! I will have to get pics of that one day. But my vet loves the fact he can open my dog's mouth so easily without any issues.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

David she was not quite 4 months when we got her. She is from the last breeding from iron man pits. I'm outback with Oli now and on the iPhone or I'd look there names up for you. Haven't received her papers yet but I have Oli's and I will post both later on. I have searched Oli back to England in the 1800's. While I know he is a bully I don't know what makes them different. I'm assuming a cross breeding with some othe molloser (sp) type dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I looooooved this. :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Dog psychology 101.
> 
> You should be re-directing him from bothering her when she has a toy. Sometimes when our dogs don't get the message, we have to make them get the message. Whenever you see him approaching Lola when she has a toy, give him another toy instead or give him some attention to distract him. This is something that can easily be managed.


Thank 

In the pupy social went to the trainer would dump treats on the floor and monitor the puppies eating together. This was a good exercise for them, Bernie was almost like a vacuum cleaner lol this was a great experience for Bernie because it instilled a good behavior and confidence that nobody is going unfailrly steal his food or bone or toy.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> David she was not quite 4 months when we got her. She is from the last breeding from iron man pits. I'm outback with Oli now and on the iPhone or I'd look there names up for you. Haven't received her papers yet but I have Oli's and I will post both later on. I have searched Oli back to England in the 1800's. While I know he is a bully I don't know what makes them different. I'm assuming a cross breeding with some othe molloser (sp) type dog.


Go to bullypedia and build the ped if you have the pedigree on the breeders website which most sites do just search for the dogs on bullypedia and build it like that.

Here is my dog's pedigree :

American Bully Online Pedigree

American Bully is a new type of breed developed using American pit bull terrier, amstaffs, bulldogs and mastiffs. A lot of people and breeders use the term pit loosely but there is only one American pit bull terrier. Just like there is only one American bully. The apbt was a bred as a fighting
Dog and was selectively bred for combat disregarding appearance completely. Bullies on the other hand are companion dogs bred for the show ring.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Yup. That is where I traced Oliver. He is mainly razors edge and similar types. I was never too concerned with this as they are to just be pets. I do plan to breed them in a few years but strictly for family and friends. And please before anybody says anything about this. I am not looking for money and all the pups will have a GREAT lifelong home. They will be either on my wife's family farm or my brothers farm or my farm. Yea we farm it up. I'm a wv boy have all my teeth and a bachelors.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

O&L, what makes them different is the purpose for their breeding. Bullies have gone more along the line of breeding for a particular look. (Big heads, thicker bone, etc.) APBTs should, in theory, be bred to perform at rigorous work. They're well on the way to being two different breeds now. The UKC has changed the standard to make it harder for Bullies to win in the show ring. And in a short time, the American Bully Kennel Club is supposed to shut the doors to new APBTs being registered as Bullies. I realize people can rather strenuously push the separation -- "your dogs are bullies, NOT APBTs!" -- but most people do so with the best of intentions.

Most puppies are granted "immunity" by older dogs for a certain period of their life, and then they get a smack-down and are told to behave. With the pairing you have, the chances are pretty good that they will get along well if you manage them correctly. I agree with not leaving them unsupervised together (when you are away from the house, etc). If you start separating them now on a limited basis, it will be easier on you later when you have to separate them for a month while she's in heat. I also agree with taking up the toys when she is being a snot, and not forcing the issue. Resource guarding can be an ugly thing with adult dogs, so you want to address it now for sure. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just to add, we support reputable breeders. Nobody will say anything to you if you are doing something with your dogs, like showing or weight pulling. But we do have an issue with the breeding of pets just to produce more pets. The logic is that pet-quality puppies pop out of every well-bred litter. By breeding two pet dogs, you don't really do anything to help improve the breed. And as you've only had this puppy for a very short time, you really don't know how she is going to turn out at maturity. You'd be saving yourself a lot of potential heartache and drama -- and I don't mean just here on the forum, but also in your home -- if you spayed her before she came into heat. No howling, no snarky bitch behavior when she comes into heat, no accidental breedings before you are ready, no muss no fuss.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American Bullies can be highly DA, it happens and the safest way of securing a fight to not happen is crate and rotate or keep them separate. Training helps and benefits the handler by enforcing commands and to a point ignoring the other, however if the DA is significant enough its bound to happen again.. I don't see a reason for taking a risk. Now i didn't read this whole thread so i dont know if everything i am saying has been repeated if so i apologize.

As to the socializing, it will benefit the pups greatly though socializing and allowing "play time" is two completely different objectives and situations. Socializing is allowing pups to experience new environments, sights and smells. Along side with training a well adjusted, socialized dog will remain confident and self-secure in new surroundings. Playing with other dogs, doesn't really do this. It offers interaction with other dogs though when we are talking about breeds that have a high risk of genetic DA, this can also result in stressing the pup as well as counter production. A dog able to play nice with others doesn't equal a well socialized dog, i've seen plenty of dogs in my life time of all breeds that do well with other dogs however mentally and physically break down in new environments. 

As to the OP taking the offensive, in the end its your dogs and no one is putting them down. If you disagree with ones post, just ignore it. Theres no need to get that defensive over someones advice. In the end you will chose the path for your dogs and if it turns out you have an accident, the best thing you can do is learn from it and try a different avenue. If you don't have an accident, whatever you did worked. 

Often these dogs will fight or begin to have scraps over seemingly nothing. I know many, myself included, feed separately and have to separate if the dogs are going to be playing with a toy. With both of mine they will fight over a piece of kibble if i let them eat together and the opportunity came to be. Not to say yours would get to that point but as i said in my OP, its better to over prepare than to be "just prepared" when it comes to these dogs. Game dogs or not, there have been plenty of yard accidents involving petbulls and AmBullies, the outcome can still be devastating on all fronts.

Good luck with your dogs.

EDIT: IMHO you shouldn't breed if thats your objective. There are plenty of good pets out there in shelters. Breeding should be kept to those looking to benefit the breed of choice, offering more than just pets. Breeding cost a lot of money with health testing, proper care to both parents and pups, etc etc. If you are not going to be breeding with the breed in mind, theres no reason. I'm not sure if it was brought up or not but AmBullies are generally bred for the show ring, have your dogs placed? Is there anything special about your dogs that make them breeding worthy? Not trying to be rude, again take it with a grain of salt but i personally don't support breeding for the sake of breeding or breeding because you have good dogs and think their offspring will make good pets.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Yup. That is where I traced Oliver. He is mainly razors edge and similar types. I was never too concerned with this as they are to just be pets. I do plan to breed them in a few years but strictly for family and friends. And please before anybody says anything about this. I am not looking for money and all the pups will have a GREAT lifelong home. They will be either on my wife's family farm or my brothers farm or my farm. Yea we farm it up. I'm a wv boy have all my teeth and a bachelors.


I would health test the dogs And maybe earning some show titles before doing that. There are a ton of homeless pits at the shelters and you want to prevent more from going there.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess Ian Dunbar is wrong about puppy socialization lol hahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's hard enough to place well bred working dogs I mean top quality dog's that come from top quality parent's let alone just average pets that are not bred for anything other than companionship. I know you paid a lot of money for your dogs but that does not mean they are breeding quality either. If you seriously want to breed dogs you really should wait more than a few years find a mentor and start showing or working your dogs before you go that route. Too many sub par dog's in the world not enough good ones.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Try using your bare fingers as a break stick in the middle of a bloody scuffle lol talk about newbie move thank God my dog loved me lol


i did that once when i was about 19 years old. i was lucky that my dog was really gentle and loving with me. once i put my hand in his mouth he let go of my other dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

There are plenty of people that have different views on socialization, all i can really say is i have seen enough to back up my post and i know plenty of people that would agree with that. I also know people that will disagree. To each their own.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is my almost year old bully with jimmys 14 month old stafford. They are both intact males and are playing in my dogs yard 






Here is my bully with two intact males in his yard 






This is meal time in my home I am the ruler of the home and my dog knows i control all the resources.






Here is another one of my dog with a 4 month old pom in his own yard lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

"Socializing is allowing pups to experience new environments, sights and smells." --KMDogs

So how is that different from allowing a puppy to meet as many dogs as possible? New dogs of all different sizes, smells, and in different environments? The point of socialization is to socialize puppies to EVERYTHING, regardless of whether they develop DA at a later point.

@David -- No offense to KMDogs, but I'm more likely to value Ian Dunbar's opinion, the father of "modern" (or positive) dog training and someone who's been working with and studying various dogs over the past 30-40 years, than someone on the internet. Again, no offense KM. 

edit, because I just realized you were being sarcastic David. LOL.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What works for one dog may not work for another. You can all have your own views on socialization and do what works for you and your dogs and share the experiences of what works for you and your dogs. That doesn't mean you have to agree with what the other one does to socialize. So lets not start this back and forth in this thread.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> "Socializing is allowing pups to experience new environments, sights and smells." --KMDogs
> 
> So how is that different from allowing a puppy to meet as many dogs as possible? New dogs of all different sizes, smells, and in different environments? The point of socialization is to socialize puppies to EVERYTHING, regardless of whether they develop DA at a later point.
> 
> ...


Thank you :woof:

Honestly I would never let Bernie meet a strange dog on walks or any local place. The only time I let Bernie play with other dogs is the dogs I know that I personally walk in the yard by self without their owner. You guys can ask Jimmy Onyx and Bernie became pals immediately. There are other dogs however that i wouldn't even think of doing that with. My dog is completely cofident and is never out to start a fight or dominate he loves to play chase. Since Bernie doesn't come from a tight proven gambred pedigree I only have to worry about what kind of dog I would allow him to play. My brother in laws amstaff is not allowed near Bernie I know those two would fight because the amstaff is a bully and doesn't like to play, he likes to run dogs over and sit on them. Even though this is the case I had all 3 in the same
Place without a leash but the amstaff is extremely obedient to his owner and well so is bernie. Jimmy was afraid onyx would take off after a bird or squirrel and never come back and that is why he was on the leash lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I see no issues with socializing pup's from a young age it won't fix DA but it will at least subject them to the outside world. I of course would socialize them on a leash in an controlled environment such as obedience classes or at a pet store. The only time you will have issues is SOME game bred dog's turn on really early I mean a few months old and they really can't be around other dogs because they are hot to the point of wanting to kill the other dogs it happens but usually you won't start to see DA in all it's glory until the dog reaches full maturity 2-3 years old. But every dog is different ideally though you do not want to keep a dog in isolation during puppy hood that is the best time if any to get them socialized remember you being the owner still have to be able to control your dog on a leash out in public. I know my dog's are DA with other dogs but when I have them on a leash they better not try to pull and take off with me to get at another dog I know how to divert their attention to me and remove them from the situation as quickly as possible LOL.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

I really appreciate the input on the last couple pages guys. this is the bromance I was looking for.  someone mentioned shelters for pups of this breed rather than breeding. My first pit bull was from a shelter. I had him for a little over a decade and he was the greatest dog I have ever had. The thing is that I am grown now and I have made my fortune. I have two... Well one perfect dog and one to be determined at a later date dog. 
I have the funds to care for all of these dogs and the point is that these dogs will live as good a life that a dog could live.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> I see no issues with socializing pup's from a young age it won't fix DA but it will at least subject them to the outside world. I of course would socialize them on a leash in an controlled environment such as obedience classes or at a pet store. The only time you will have issues is SOME game bred dog's turn on really early I mean a few months old and they really can't be around other dogs because they are hot it happens but usually you won't start to see DA in all it's glory until the dog reaches full maturity 2-3 years old. But every dog is different ideally though you do not want to keep a dog in isolation during puppy hood that is the best time if any to get them socialized remember you being the owner still have to be able to control your dog on a leash out in public. I know my dog's are DA with other dogs but when I have them on a leash they better not try to pull and take off with me to get at another dog I know how to divert their attention to me and remove them from the situation as quick as possible LOL.


:goodpost:

On another note MANY MANY breeds of dog are Dog Aggressive. This is not by far limited to APBT. So just because a dog is not gamebred or even bred from APBT does not mean that you may not at one point or another have a DA issue so knowing what can happen, what to look for and preventing it to keep your dog and other dogs safe is what should matter. Training and socialization can give you a good foundation and is important, but it is not a end all be all of saying that a dog will not ever be DA. ( This is not aimed at you David just a general statement to those reading about socialization in this thread.)


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not trying to start anything. I'm trying to understand how he can use that as the definition of socialization ("Socializing is allowing pups to experience new environments, sights and smells.") when it doesn't include dogs.

That's not true socialization (by his own definition). That's socialization excepting dogs because obviously your puppy is going to attack any dog it meets on sight because that's what our dogs were bred to do.

I will freely admit that I come from the other side of the train tracks, so to speak, and believe socialization is important for every dog--including gamebred dogs. Even if/when they develop DA later on through genetics. It's not as if socialization is going to hurt your dog and if you're truly scared about your gamebred APBT puppy doing something to another dog, you can easily manage the situation by keeping them on leash. It's still socialization to meet-n-greet-n-sniff another dog.

This being said from someone with no experience with a gamebred APBT, so please explain to me why I'm wrong if you think so.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I see no issues with socializing pup's from a young age it won't fix DA but it will at least subject them to the outside world. I of course would socialize them on a leash in an controlled environment such as obedience classes or at a pet store. The only time you will have issues is SOME game bred dog's turn on really early I mean a few months old and they really can't be around other dogs because they are hot it happens but usually you won't start to see DA in all it's glory until the dog reaches full maturity 2-3 years old. But every dog is different ideally though you do not want to keep a dog in isolation during puppy hood that is the best time if any to get them socialized remember you being the owner still have to be able to control your dog on a leash out in public. I know my dog's are DA with other dogs but when I have them on a leash they better not try to pull and take off with me to get at another dog I know how to divert their attention to me and remove them from the situation as quickly as possible LOL.


:goodpost: it's all about that  if a random dog ran up to Bernie to start a fight there is nothing I can do but while all dogs are on the leash it better act proper and follow instructions. Bernie was picked on by a chowchow puppy in his class around 4 months she wouldn't leave him alone until he pinned her on the ground and the dog left him alone, she never bothered him again and he went on his merry way to continue scanning the floor for treats and chasing the dogs that wanted to play.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I just read your posts and I agree with both of you.

That's what I was trying to drive towards--it makes me cringe to think of someone reading a comment on here wrong and not socializing their puppy at all because it's bred to fight and be DA.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola, congratulations on surviving your first Go Pitbull thread. You wouldn't be the first to get hazed when you first get here and go on to become a really good member.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

*raises hand* I said some really stupid stuff when I first got here, and still do sometimes. LOL.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> *raises hand* I said some really stupid stuff when I first got here, and still do sometimes. LOL.


Me too. I never delete any of my posts so they're all still there!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> On another note MANY MANY breeds of dog are Dog Aggressive. This is not by far limited to APBT. So just because a dog is not gamebred or even bred from APBT does not mean that you may not at one point or another have a DA issue so knowing what can happen, what to look for and preventing it to keep your dog and other dogs safe is what should matter. Training and socialization can give you a good foundation but it is not a end all be all of saying that a dog will not ever be DA. ( This is not aimed at you David just a general statement to those reading about socialization in this thread.)


I agree genetics can kick in but most bluff breeds
Put up a show and that's it, or run away when they receive a response. I think my objective of puppy socials is to desynthesize the dog from fear reactive behaviors specially out on walks on the leash. Lisa is a prime example of this achievement while her dogs will def finish a fight on the leash they ignore everything else and don't spend energy putting up a show. If we read the story of breed traits carefully I believe it was that Stratton article it stated how pit dogs were designed to not give out warnings or utilize any expression of attacks. The article is in the working dog section and if you look closely at body language studies a lot of dogs in public are fearful dogs that make a show to prevent a fight, a bulldog is not going to waste time growling and snapping or raisIng its back hairs, all it's going to do is lure the dog close enough and clamp on. This was my theory and the article kind of reassured my assumptions.

Like you said every dog is different so prevention, safety and supervision is a must at all times with these dogs no matter how watered down they are.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I had a similar situation happen to me a few days ago. I was in a fenced in area and a kid walked up to bring his dog in where I had my dogs off the leash playing (fenced in) My dog's saw this kids dog and ran right for the fence being the bulldogs they are it was completely normal they were barking and growling at the dog as expected no biggie. I simply asked the kid to step back with his dog told him my dog's do not like other dog's put them back on the leash walked them to the car and left. Now when I walked them out of that situation they focused on me their attention was no longer on the dog they knew it was time to go home and that was that. If I had no control over my dogs I would have had some issues with 2 game bred dogs on a leash and my 10 year old daughter right next to me. You have to be able to expose your dog's to these situations to know how to manage them properly.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yeah I had a similar situation happen to me a few days ago. I was in a fenced in area and a kid walked up to bring his dog in where I had my dogs off the leash playing (fenced in) My dog's saw this kids dog and ran right for the fence being the bulldogs they are it was completely normal they were barking and growling at the dog as expected no biggie. I simply asked the kid to step back with his dog told him my dog's do not like other dog's put them back on the leash walked them to the car and left. Now when I walked them out of that situation they focused on me their attention was no longer on the dog they knew it was time to go home and that was that. If I had no control over my dogs I would have had some issues with 2 game bred dogs on a leash and my 10 year old daughter right next to me. You have to be able to expose your dog's to these situations to know how to manage them properly.


If you hadn't done all that work with your dogs, there would have been andead dog and your dogs wouldn't be with you anymore 

I use mma tactics with Bernie anytime i see a loose dog running towards us I shoot for a takedown and pick up Bernie over my shoulder lol had to do it this morning a lady let her poodle out to pee in front of her home with no fence or leash as soon as I saw the dog I scooped up Bernie lol 80 pounds is pretty painful to carry by the way.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Haha, I have a different tactic. I go for the other dog because there's no way in hell I'd be able to lift Kane.

There was a shih-tzu once who got away from their owner in Petsmart and went after Kane. Once Kane realized he wouldn't be able to sniff the shih-tzu's butt without risking a bite to his nose, he just kinda stood there looking at the dog like "wtf? are you on crack?" LOL.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree genetics can kick in but most bluff breeds
> Put up a show and that's it, or run away when they receive a response. I think my objective of puppy socials is to desynthesize the dog from fear reactive behaviors specially out on walks on the leash. Lisa is a prime example of this achievement while her dogs will def finish a fight on the leash they ignore everything else and don't spend energy putting up a show.


I agree

Theres a difference in a highly trained and controlled dog vs dogs playing together that most people don't see the difference. Lisa can have all her dogs together for photos like she does and training and events she competes in, however you wouldn't see her letting those dogs then all go romp around in the back yard together ( she has some that kennel together , but you know what I mean). Controlling DA is one thing but to many people think that if you just socialize them properly as puppies they will not become DA and that is not the case. That is the point I want to make clear to people. Some dogs can be socialized and well raised and be fine, but usually its because they really are not DA anyhow. However socializing a dog and training a dog does not mean it will not or can not develop DA.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The thing is my dog's will bark and growl at other dog's but their tails will be going 1,000 miles an hour they get extremely overly excited by the mere site of another dog. They almost get too happy LOL. I know I would be in a world of trouble if I couldn't control my dogs on a leash.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Me too. I never delete any of my posts so they're all still there!


Same I go back and think WTF I said that? And I throw a wobbly at people who say it now.

Something about my nzrednose pitbull hahaha


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Controlling DA is one thing but to many people think that if you just socialize them properly they will not become DA and that is not the case. That is the point I want to make clear to people. Some dogs can be socialized and well raised and be fine, but usually its because they really are not DA anyhow. However socializing a dog and training a dog does not mean it will not or can not develop DA.


:goodpost: Agreed.

I just hate to think of someone throwing away their chance to socialize their puppy because of the chance their puppy might develop DA later. Once that socialization window is gone, it's gone. And if your puppy doesn't develop DA, you're left with an under-socialized, fearful, and reactive puppy that in the average owner's hands (or in the hands of those not truly dedicated to the welfare of their dog) means it will be put down.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Theres difference of a highly trained and controlled dog vs dogs playing together. Lisa can have all her dogs together for photos like she does and training and events she competes in, however you wouldn't see her letting those dogs then all go romp around in the back yard together. Controlling DA is one thing but to many people think that if you just socialize them properly they will not become DA and that is not the case. That is the point I want to make clear to people. Some dogs can be socialized and well raised and be fine, but usually its because they really are not DA anyhow. However socializing a dog and training a dog does not mean it will not or can not develop DA.


I was specifically talking about her leash control although she said she had a few scenarios when she had to down her dogs if they got loose heading towards another dog.

I do agree that prevention is best and most people should leave it at that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well we did a heck of a job hijacking this thread with our own topics lol we probably put the OP to sleep with our chit chat lololol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I was specifically talking about her leash control although she said she had a few scenarios when she had to down her dogs if they got loose heading towards another dog.


I know what you were saying I just wanted to clarify what I was saying about socialization for the onlookers peeling through this thread and was just piggy backing off your post.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL.

From bully discussion to breeding to dog aggression and socialization.

I salute you guys. Always fun talking with you guys.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> LOL.
> 
> From bully discussion to breeding to dog aggression and socialization.
> 
> I salute you guys. Always fun talking with you guys.


:roll: likewise


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

We sure know how to kick it up a notch for the newbies! I am sure they enjoyed our ramblings! Come on where the heck else are you going to get this much action in one place LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I agree
> 
> Theres a difference in a highly trained and controlled dog vs dogs playing together that most people don't see the difference. Lisa can have all her dogs together for photos like she does and training and events she competes in, however you wouldn't see her letting those dogs then all go romp around in the back yard together ( she has some that kennel together , but you know what I mean). Controlling DA is one thing but to many people think that if you just socialize them properly as puppies they will not become DA and that is not the case. That is the point I want to make clear to people. Some dogs can be socialized and well raised and be fine, but usually its because they really are not DA anyhow. However socializing a dog and training a dog does not mean it will not or can not develop DA.





davidfitness83 said:


> I agree genetics can kick in but most bluff breeds
> Put up a show and that's it, or run away when they receive a response. I think my objective of puppy socials is to desynthesize the dog from fear reactive behaviors specially out on walks on the leash. Lisa is a prime example of this achievement while her dogs will def finish a fight on the leash they ignore everything else and don't spend energy putting up a show. If we read the story of breed traits carefully I believe it was that Stratton article it stated how pit dogs were designed to not give out warnings or utilize any expression of attacks. The article is in the working dog section and if you look closely at body language studies a lot of dogs in public are fearful dogs that make a show to prevent a fight, a bulldog is not going to waste time growling and snapping or raisIng its back hairs, all it's going to do is lure the dog close enough and clamp on. This was my theory and the article kind of reassured my assumptions.
> 
> Like you said every dog is different so prevention, safety and supervision is a must at all times with these dogs no matter how watered down they are.


I was not going to post in this thread but since you guys are talking about my dogs then I will jump in. lol 
I always socialize the heck out of my puppies, new places, sounds, and ppl. I will also let them play one leash (sometimes off leash) with other puppies or my older dogs. I also have a few friends that my dogs will travel with so they have to get along with them, they have no choice! This is best done early on like 5 months and under. After that your optimum window is gone for dogs but everything else is still a must.

Most of my dogs are really DA however with training they do not care about other dogs, even if a dog goes off on one of my dogs they just look at them. I do sports and use my dogs when I am working with clients dogs so they have to behave. However you do not see me letting my dogs visit with any dog they meet. You do not see me going to dog parks or putting them in situations they should not be in. It is all about being smart and knowing how to handle your dogs. These breeds are DA and you have to know how to to manage that.

The the OP question, If your dogs are getting along right now the biggest thing is to prevent fights and know how to avoid issues like that. For keeping dogs together and wanting them to keep peace the best you can there are some tips to follow. 
NEVER feed them together, feed separately in other rooms or in crates.
NEVER leave them alone together when you are gone.
NEVER leave food toys like raw hides or real bones out.
On that note if your girl is guarding toys you can put her on leash and correct her with a pop if she gets sassy or just take the toys away all together. I would take them away and give them toy time when they are in crates or separate them and let them play then pick up the toys again.
Avoid these issues will help keep peace but even then it could end at any time.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I was not going to post in this thread but since you guys are talking about my dogs then I will jump in. lol
> I always socialize the heck out of my puppies, new places, sounds, and ppl. I will also let them play one leash (sometimes off leash) with other puppies or my older dogs. I also have a few friends that my dogs will travel with so they have to get along with them, they have no choice! *This is best done early on like 5 months and under. After that your optimum window is gone for dogs but everything else is still a must.*
> 
> Most of my dogs are really DA however with training they do not care about other dogs, even if a dog goes off on one of my dogs they just look at them. I do sports and use my dogs when I am working with clients dogs so they have to behave. However you do not see me letting my dogs visit with any dog they meet. You do not see me going to dog parks or putting them in situations they should not be in. It is all about being smart and knowing how to handle your dogs. These breeds are DA and you have to know how to to manage that.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> I really appreciate the input on the last couple pages guys. this is the bromance I was looking for.  someone mentioned shelters for pups of this breed rather than breeding. My first pit bull was from a shelter. I had him for a little over a decade and he was the greatest dog I have ever had. The thing is that I am grown now and I have made my fortune. I have two... Well one perfect dog and one to be determined at a later date dog.
> I have the funds to care for all of these dogs and the point is that these dogs will live as good a life that a dog could live.


:goodpost:
But not all of us are "bros", lol.  
I am glad that you would be willing to be responsible enough to keep all of the puppies that couldn't be placed with responsible people. I'm a "rescue" type person, so I see a lot of horror stories. It's refreshing to see common sense around-- and I see a lot of it here. 
If it turns out that Lola is a perfect breeding match, then that's awesome, and can't wait to see what they turn out!! We have an extreme love of puppies around here, as you will soon see. Someone gets a new pup, then there is a clamor for pics, haha. 
I actually don't know much about Bullies, and Keira (my APBT) is a rescue. But I think your dogs look great. I'm sorry they hazed you, even though it all worked out  Do stick around, show off your babies, and have fun!


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Go to bullypedia and build the ped if you have the pedigree on the breeders website which most sites do just search for the dogs on bullypedia and build it like that.
> 
> Here is my dog's pedigree :
> 
> ...


I get lost running around on that site so I will post some poor quality pics of Olivers Reg.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL. Wow reading over some of the things I posted last nite.
I need to not post when I hang out with Mr. Beam...:cheers:


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL. :hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> LOL. Wow reading over some of the things I posted last nite.
> I need to not post when I hang out with Mr. Beam...:cheers:


Yeah, I think the drinking made you a little sensitive LOL!! :rofl::cheers:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Thx angelbaby and blue nose I'll try to stick around for a while. I don't take to condescending remarks all that well. I know I have bullies... Had I been able to find
> "real" pitbulls I may have went that way but I wouldn't trade Oli for the world. I could have bought a new motorcycle for what i paid for these dogs. I love them. So don't go kickin my dog around. Yea I have the peds but how can we really know who fibbed considering the peds go back to England over a hundred years ago. My dogs are what they are.. Big huggy bears.


Ok here I go, lol. I have read thru the whole 9 pages of this post and wow, edgy much. And you can find APBT's from several very reputable breeder, And I did not see where anyone kicked your dogs around. ANd what kind of bike would you be getting?? And your dogs peds go back to England cause they started from APBT's 



American_Pit13 said:


> No one said you couldn't share your dogs and please show me were I was mean?
> 
> Just because you don't care about what someone says and don't want to learn about the issue with your dogs doesn't make us mean.
> 
> ...


Good post Holly.



Oli-and-Lola said:


> You people with exception to blue or angel do nothing for the breed. You push people away and make them think and KNOW you're . Get over yourselves and do something that makes progress. You really sound bitter. I'm so disappointed that I even came to this website. I just wanted to share pics and info about my dogs and maybe ask a few questions. I will gladly let anyone know that I learned nothing here and only received animosity.


We are really not like this, we are all new to this at some point or another, I being one of them, not now but I was, and not to the breed, well sorta, lmaooo. I am glad to see you stayed



redog said:


> Dont cop this attitude! you need to be tough like your dogs. roll with it cuz nobody;s judging you! If you stay and learn whats up with your dogs, you will be a better owner for it. relax and read. post up more pics too. you will see soon enough how not to set your dogs up for failure


Good post Dave 



MISSAPBT said:


> Its quite funny how people get all up in their grill if they are corrected about their Ambullys not being APBT's
> 
> Who cares just accept it and move on you have Ambullys, be proud of them


I lol'd at all up in your grill, You too funny girl 



Oli-and-Lola said:


> What makes me so mad is that everyone wants to talk about the bully not pit issue. I know I have bullies. Tell me about the damn aggression and not about the dogs you think I blindly spent thousands of dollars on because they aren't "real" pits.


No cursing please 



Xiahko said:


> Sure you did.....
> 
> First off you called your dogs pitbulls(It's Pit bull),then you called their color a breed,THEN you said you knew they were bullies,now you say you KNOW HOW to correct the aggression issue....
> I'm starting to think I'm not the one with the trolling issues.


lmaooooo Katie, I nearly spit out my Dew 



Mach0 said:


> Not always the case. Remember Taz? The beautiful shredded tri bully? Turned on at 3 and fought to the death. No bueno. Obedience is one thing, genetics is another. You ever see a pointer that didnt point? Some stuff is hardwired. Remember that little female I told you about. I socialized her to the maxxxxxxx. She would still hit anything with four legs without a single notification.
> 
> I will keep an eye on them if I were you. Try to train. If you arent successful, keep them separate. Better to be safe than sorry.* ALWAYS KEEP THEM UNDER CLOSE SUPERVISION.* Fortunately, shes a little pup. When she gets older, it can always turn nasty. Be quick and learn what you have to do to break up a fight. If you know the signs, they are easier to get to before the  hits the fan


Good post Freddie 



Sadie said:


> If you came here to learn than leave the attitude at the front door if it's too much for you to take other's opinions well you shouldn't be posting online asking other's for advice and then get pissed off when someone gives it to you. No one said anything offensive or condescending. You were corrected because for one there is no such thing as a pure blue nose and two pit bull is not a breed it's a generic term used to lump several bully type breeds into one category. Frankly I hate the word "pitbull" and if you know you own American Bullies than that is what you should call them.
> 
> As for the toy situation the American Bully was created by using APBT blood in the beginning along with other Bully type breeds so DA had been passed along in the gene pools and may pop up in some of the dogs... although not as common or intense in the American Bully as it is in the APBT it happens. If you have a pup who is displaying toy aggression with the older dog the simple fix is DON'T allow them to play together with a toy! It's really that simple take the toys away you can't force a breed of dogs with DA tendencies to get along it just doesn't work like that. And if it's annoying, offensive or bothersome to you then you shouldn't own this breed or any bully type breed for that matter.
> 
> If your still offended by this site and the advice your getting than leave no one is forcing you to stay. Either you want to learn or you don't. You can choose to ignore the advice you are getting now or learn the hard way later on down the line. Which ever you prefer. Good Luck with your dogs.


Awesome post girlie 



Sadie said:


> Yeah I had a come to jesus moment before myself 7 years ago. It wasn't pretty cleaning up the blood. Sometimes learning hands on is the only way to get your attention though. I don't take back the mistakes I made because I have learned from them and they have gotten me to where I am now. I do however thank god everyday that the things that happened could have been a lot worse. And that I was able to meet so many people that could steer me down the right path of responsible ownership.


This is what happened to me with Phoenix & Orion, I never thought Orion would turn on, being a pit/lab mix and being neutered, but not so much, crate and rotate worked for me and the ex and I couldn't get them apart the last time, I am so glad I have met and talked to and learned from the people I know. 

Give me asec I can't multi quote everything, lol


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea I was a little sensitive. What set me off was that I was only asking about the aggression and I got a whole lot of telling me what kind of dogs I had and didn't have, etc.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> To be honest guys I was just looking for somewhere to share my great dogs.
> I noticed she was being agressive with toys and it gave me an idea of what to write in a post to get me started. I am perfectly capable of handling it and have pretty much completed that task already. I may not be up to date on the what should I call thems.. but I am and have always loved and raised dogs right. I own a farm and have a fenced backyard and I am ALWAYS with my dogs. I imagined more things like "oh what lovely dogs" but didn't get that. LOL. And I think if I can figure out how to block mr. Xiah....w/e I will be fine. That guy just set me on fire. I have tons of vid and pics and I love to show off my dogs especially my model citizen Oli(ver).


I do love Lola's markings and Oli sure is a looker, thank you for sharing, and lmaooo at Xhia, I can't even spell it but that a chick, Katie is a girl 



Xiahko said:


> I am a man now...Well that's new.


hahah girl, I lol'd at that myself, you do come off rather bulldoggish, maybe that's why the OP thought you were a guy 



Sadie said:


> You have been hanging around us bulldogs for too long  We toughened you up a little bit LMAO!!!





American_Pit13 said:


> :rofl:
> True dat! No matter how hard we bit her she bit right back! Thats how family is formed here lmao.


I am glad Katie stayed, she has learned a lot and I do BITE back 



davidfitness83 said:


> Here is my almost year old bully with jimmys 14 month old stafford. They are both intact males and are playing in my dogs yard
> 
> YouTube - ‪American Bully and Staffordshire playing‬‏
> 
> ...


David, you know I got love for ya bro, but not ALL bullies or pits can be this way, I am not even taking anything away from Lisa (PK) cause her dogs are freaking awesome  ANd i have had the pleasure of meeting four of them in person so I know full well how well behaved they are, but again if I was a newbie and read and saw these videos, I would think it's ok for me to do that with my game bred dogs and smh at what would happen if they turned on. KNow what I mean?? Hugs, Bernie is an outstanind guy and you know I love me some Bernie, 



Sadie said:


> I see no issues with socializing pup's from a young age it won't fix DA but it will at least subject them to the outside world. I of course would socialize them on a leash in an controlled environment such as obedience classes or at a pet store. The only time you will have issues is SOME game bred dog's turn on really early I mean a few months old and they really can't be around other dogs because they are hot to the point of wanting to kill the other dogs it happens but usually you won't start to see DA in all it's glory until the dog reaches full maturity 2-3 years old. But every dog is different ideally though you do not want to keep a dog in isolation during puppy hood that is the best time if any to get them socialized remember you being the owner still have to be able to control your dog on a leash out in public. I know my dog's are DA with other dogs but when I have them on a leash they better not try to pull and take off with me to get at another dog I know how to divert their attention to me and remove them from the situation as quickly as possible LOL.


Good post again girl 



Oli-and-Lola said:


> LOL. Wow reading over some of the things I posted last nite.
> I need to not post when I hang out with Mr. Beam...:cheers:


JIm, Jack, Johnny, and Crown all my FAVE men  I am really glad to see you stayed, we are all really good people and become "family"  I love thepeople here I have made many many awesome friends here. And learned a lot along the way  PLease post more pics of your dogs, I would love to see Oli more, I lmaoo at the couch picture above, my red boy, Phoenix (RIP) in my avatar used to do that all the time 

OK I am done, HUGS TO ALL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Yea I was a little sensitive. What set me off was that I was only asking about the aggression and I got a whole lot of telling me what kind of dogs I had and didn't have, etc.


You don't need that big blue gorgeous boy just send him my way


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> Yea I was a little sensitive. What set me off was that I was only asking about the aggression and I got a whole lot of telling me what kind of dogs I had and didn't have, etc.


We only corrected you due to people being mislead about having American Bullies, btw we have an awesome section at the bottom of the forum called Bullies 101 that has some really great info in it  Ihave been sensitive about mine before as well, your question was answered and you stayed to see the light of day, welcome to GP  We like to call the dogs what they are, that's all. Hugs, hahah yeah there's a reason they call me Hugga Bunch Girl


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am glad you stayed. Sorry for being such a "bully" last night. You seem like a good owner. Just keep it up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I am glad you stayed. Sorry for being such a "bully" last night. You seem like a good owner. Just keep it up.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love when Katie gets all dominant.....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> LOL. Wow reading over some of the things I posted last nite.
> I need to not post when I hang out with Mr. Beam...:cheers:


 I want JB. 3 more months and thats so me!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

redog said:


> I love when Katie gets all dominant.....


Lol. I thought I was being kinda nice. :/ *shrug* Oh well. Must be that season.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

A little late here, but hi and welcome. I haven't been able to locate the "ignore" button but if you do, please let me know . This many people in one forum from all different walks of life and you just can't like 'em all. 

Beautiful bullies you have there! Glad you stuck around and shared some more, Oli looks like a big teddy bear 

And just to get one tiny little big of propaganda out of the way, please reconsider your plans of breeding these two. There are thousands of pit bull type dogs out there that are put to death every year because of this breeding for friends and family mentality. I know you have nothing but the best of intentions but these dogs are so over bred right now it just doesn't make sense to add to the problem.

But again, welcome to GP, glad you're here.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Carriana said:


> A little late here, but hi and welcome. I haven't been able to locate the "ignore" button but if you do, please let me know . This many people in one forum from all different walks of life and you just can't like 'em all.
> 
> Beautiful bullies you have there! Glad you stuck around and shared some more, Oli looks like a big teddy bear
> 
> ...


In your user CP go to Edit Ignore List on the left and just add the name. It comes up with a list of names after the first couple of characters so it's handy if you can't remember the full name.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know we had one. What does it do? Block out the posts or something?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oli-and-Lola said:


> LOL. Wow reading over some of the things I posted last nite.
> I need to not post when I hang out with Mr. Beam...:cheers:


HAHAHAHAHA I was wondering, like OMG this guy is so mad when all people are doing in answering your question (and adding some thought, lol) Welcome to the site and your dogs are beautiful!! Looks forward to some more pics, especially of Lola Beautiful girl 



k8nkane said:


> I didn't know we had one. What does it do? Block out the posts or something?


That's what I was wondering, but if you block someone, you might not see what they asked or answered? that would get me all confused trying to keep up with threads, lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice ped on him , heartbreaker is prob my hands down fav dog or should I say was. ignore david you should send him here lol, perfect offer for ya you send blue boy ill send you a red one instead LOL.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol angelbaby. He has a good ped I am told. But the cool thing is it took only one week to potty train him. Only a day or two for sit, shake, and speak. And I don't know if it good or not but he has never met a stranger and is happy to slobber anyone to death. Wait until you see Lolas ped. I haven't received her regi. yet but I know they are super nice. Her dad is 110 solid and mom is good size too. I think they are Sampson and Abby at iron man pits. I'm bad with remembering names. Thanks for all the friendly posts guys.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Still a spoiled happy family. Never an incident.


----------



## Oli-and-Lola (Jun 25, 2011)

Not a busy site these days I see. You used to get a response quick around here. I guess the douchey types killed themselves off in the long run.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That second to last picture is cracking me up! Pretty dogs you got 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

